
Critique our new startup: Gatherama.com - tilda
http://www.gatherama.com
======
utnick
Looks ok,

It needs a facebook application BADLY. Users need to be able to post polls on
their facebook profile, anonymous/logged in profile viewers should be able to
vote, and users should be able to compete for 'points' using their facebook
picture/user.

I don't really even like facebook applications that much, but if you want
gatherama to take off it really really needs one.

------
tilda
We're planning to launch in about 2 weeks. It took one developer 12 months
working full time to develop this website. Was it too long or just about right
for one developer? Looking for feedback before we launch. Thanks.

------
aaroneous
What is Gatherama? Submitted and voted continuously by citizens like you,
Gatherama is an instant reflection of the world's opinion on current events
that are happening.

Huh?

